# Resize a PDF page in Adobe Acrobat



## scottishparis

Is there an easy way to resize the page size of PDF documents in Adobe Acrobat? I need to resize all the pages in a document to A4 size.


----------



## gdi1942

Goto file-->print setup-->and select your paper size under the "size:" section

Then go file-->print and set "Page scaling" to "Fit to printer margins"

Should be good then, other than that i don't know.


----------



## ChuckE

A document in PDF format is a finalize format. You can't change the size of that document without editing something, and Acrobat Reader is not an editor.

You mentioned "Adobe Acrobat" and "Adobe Acrobat" is an editor, but I would guess that is NOT what you have. Adobe Acrobat is an expensive (definitely NOT FREE) PDF file creation tool. Adobe Acrobat can edit a PDF file. You probably have Adobe Acrobat *Reader*, that is free. (Please correct me if I am wrong.)

HOWEVER, Acrobat Reader does permit you to adjust the printout of the file to your paper size. That means you can make selections to scale the output to selected areas of the page to your paper, or to print multiple pages on a single side of paper, or some other selections. You can even change the output from portrait to landscape, or vice versa.

Using the Reader, whatever output printing size you select does not change the actual PDF documents.


----------



## scottishparis

I do actually have access to Adobe Acrobat the full editor version of the software, but couldn't for the life of me find a way to change the page size. 

Will try what gdi1942 has suggested. 

Thanks.


----------

